

Ask HN: Review my chatroom web app - vail130

I'm look for feedback on my enhanced chatroom web app.<p>http://www.rapportapp.com<p>u = hacker
p = news<p>Or create an account:<p>http://www.rapportapp.com/code/hackernews<p>Has anyone seen Durarara? Well, I'm trying to start a group using this web app I made. The idea is that it's private and invitation-only. I'm looking for tips on design, interface, functionality, and how/where to find more people to join.<p>Thanks in advance!
======
lostbit
Clickable: <http://www.rapportapp.com>

